# Jordan without make-up



## r1

RAF.

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## ColDiTT

'Note to self'

Must remember to look at her face


----------



## jdn

Pretty damn rough even with make up and airbrushing IMHO.

Definite munter.


----------



## vagman

> RAF.
> 
> [smiley=sick2.gif]


Very true.................but you know you would..........don't you.


----------



## pgtt

definatly would [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## nutts

Nope. Wouldn't go there with disinfected wellies! :-X


----------



## pgtt

''she turn me on wit da big babalons''


----------



## SteveS

Jeezus I don't want to appear aloof here, but surely not? I mean for gods sakes get a grip :-/


----------



## vlastan

But why do you think she enhanced her chest for? To distract you from looking at her face.


----------



## PaulS

> I mean for gods sakes get a grip :-/


They are too bloody big to get a grip! Totally out of proportion, she's horrible! 
Why do they bother having them pumped up so big Â :


----------



## W7 PMC

Hey ho.

Agree with all the above, but i still would (only if i had to  )


----------



## saint

Jordan - n - (jor-dan) - animal that is used to locate the fungus variety of truffle. (Also known as Katie Price)


----------



## Kell

Not my first port of call, but I wouldn't climb over her to get to any of you lot.

Mind you, I'd need some specialist equipment and a Sherpa before I attempted it.


----------



## fastasflip

God forbid I ever crash the TT but I really hope the airbags look as inviting as hers


----------



## nutts

Not short of girth myself... but I do think we might need a few of us to club together if are to leave a lasting impression... :


----------



## Dotti

I love Jenny Bond . She is a refined chick . And before you ask, NO I WOULDN'T! ;D


----------



## Silversea

> I love Jenny Bond Â . Â She is a refined chick Â . Â And before you ask, NO I WOULDN'T! Â ;D


Neither would I... [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## garvin

Nothing that a good paper bag wouldn't take care of


----------



## NickP

> Nothing that a good paper bag wouldn't take care of Â


Was that aimed at Jordan or Jenny Bond?


----------



## L8_0RGY

> 'Note to self'
> 
> Must remember to look at her face


 ;D - she doesn't look much different to me!!! But my flatmate said she thought she looked ruff must admit, i wasn't concentrating on her face either, was hoping her jacket would pop open


----------



## garvin

> Was that aimed at Jordan or Jenny Bond? Â


Take yer pick ................ just requires a rather large one for Jenny Bond with one of those sealing tags


----------



## TankTop

> God forbid I ever crash the TT but I really hope the airbags look as inviting as hers


They're probably made out of the same material :

TankTop


----------



## Dotti

> ;D - she doesn't look much different to me!!! But my flatmate said she thought she looked ruff must admit, i wasn't concentrating on her face either, was hoping her jacket would pop open


LOL...POP you mean BURST (o) (o)

;D


----------



## L8_0RGY

Sorry Abi, yeah i meant burst.

P.S - Nice mods ;D

No, i meant your car actually


----------



## mussy2577

> Very true.................but you know you would..........don't you.


Definetely give her one any time of the day .....who in their right state of mind wouldn't (....before you ask I am 26 but I had just broken up with my bird)


----------



## head_ed

Am I the only person who actually thinks she looks _better_ without all the makeup?

She's not really my cup of tea, but I think the natural (in a makeup sense) look suits her more.


----------



## ColDiTT

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dianehood/jordan.jpg

So is this Jenny bond ???


----------



## garvin

> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dianehood/jordan.jpg
> 
> So is this Jenny bond ???


No ............ but she might be in there somewhere


----------



## fastasflip

i'm a suffering celebacy get me in there! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## SaulTTR

I bet she goes over like a granny on roller skates!


----------



## Dotti

> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dianehood/jordan.jpg
> 
> So is this Jenny bond ???


Guess no body out there will be pillow or cushion less if they need to rest their heads on anything I reckon she will be first in line and it will feel like water pillows  ;D


----------



## Dotti

Definately bursting and not popping though ;D


----------



## Dotti

> Sorry Abi, yeah i meant burst.
> 
> P.S - Nice mods ;D
> 
> No, i meant your car actually


Cheeky


----------



## ColDiTT

> Cheeky Â


 : : : : who said that 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dianehood/jordan2.jpg


----------



## r1

> : : : : who said that
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dianehood/jordan2.jpg


Much better. Matlepiece, fire etc...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

hmmm.

wondered why the post count on this thread had gone up so quickly.....


----------



## StuarTT

Shouldn't the show be called:

Help, I'm a nonentity get me in there!


----------



## ColDiTT

> hmmm.
> 
> wondered why the post count on this thread had gone up so quickly.....


Sorry :-[ :-[ :-[ didn't mean to lower the tone anymore, it's Friday. Won't post anymore pictures promise :-/


----------



## Dotti

Has any one got any piccies of Peter Andres botty please?


----------



## ColDiTT

Not quite Abi ;D

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dianehood/peter.jpg


----------



## vlastan

> Not quite Abi Â ;D
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dianehood/peter.jpg


Why is he hiding his manhood? Is he ashamed that is so tiny? ;D


----------



## jdn

I was going to post this one - from the same source obviously.

Still no bottom though.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn4/82682-1058358300.jpg


----------



## SteveS

If he manages to get it up Jordan their offspring might have as many as 2 brain cells....... :


----------



## Dotti

Jesus OMG he is DAMN HOT! ;D ;D ;D ;D

I MOSTLY DEFINATELY WOULD! Come 'ere tiger I WANT YOU............................NOW ! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti

Phwaaaaaaaaaaa ....I have come over with a bit of a hot flush now...


----------



## ColDiTT

â€˜Mysterious girl I wanna get close to youâ€¦â€¦ de du do de do do deâ€™â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦. That was him wasnâ€™t it? So what else did he do?


----------



## Dotti

Yeah he did sing that after his modelling career I think 8). Hmmmmm he is just so lovely [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Dotti

> Why is he hiding his manhood? Is he ashamed that is so tiny? Â ;D


That was worded a bit polite for you Lord V :.


----------



## garvin

> Why is he hiding his manhood? Is he ashamed that is so tiny? Â ;D


Well, Jordan did point this out ............ she thought he didn't measure up to Lord B in this respect


----------



## vlastan

> Well, Jordan did point this out ............ she thought he didn't measure up to Lord B in this respect Â


Who is Lord B? ???


----------



## vlastan

> Jesus OMG he is DAMN HOT! Â ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> I MOSTLY DEFINATELY WOULD! Â Come 'ere tiger I WANT YOU............................NOW ! Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


And I thought that you like a bit of meat in your men! :


----------



## Dotti

I do indeed Vlastan I do indeed  :-*


----------



## SteveS

> Who is Lord B? Â ???


Brockett. And I don't even watch it, keep up V...


----------



## R6B TT

> Brockett. And I don't even watch it, keep up V...


Brockett. The peer of the realm who has just got out of nick for an insurance fraud in which he cut up 5M quids worth of classic Ferraris etc and buried them to claim in the insurance. That is IIRC but I think I'm pretty clse. What a twat.


----------



## garvin

> Brockett. The peer of the realm who has just got out of nick for an insurance fraud in which he cut up 5M quids worth of classic Ferraris etc and buried them to claim in the insurance.


Insurance Fraud .............. 6 months suspended
Cutting up Ferraris ........... Life with a recommendation that he serve a minimum of 50 years!


----------



## garvin

...... or it should have been


----------



## garyc

> Jesus OMG he is DAMN HOT! Â ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> I MOSTLY DEFINATELY WOULD! Â Come 'ere tiger I WANT YOU............................NOW ! Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


Is it the manly voice or the intellect that excites you so abi?


----------



## DXN

That six pack is like looking in a mirror 8)



> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn4/82682-1058358300.jpg


Oh no that will be the six pack of stella I'm holding :-/


----------



## Dotti

> Is it the manly voice or the intellect that excites you so abi?


His lunchbox ;D


----------



## NickP

Its an acorn evidently!


----------



## Dotti

Oh har har har. It's quality not quantity. Apparantly! : ;D


----------



## Dotti

And J got the privilage of rubbing down P's back too . She loved it really 

And I bet he did too ;D


----------



## jonhaff

funny but its the same with both Jordon and Pete, once u look beyond the abs or tits they are actually both ugly.


----------



## L8_0RGY

Tasty


----------



## vlastan

What is annoying in the whole celebrity thing, is that they keep cutting sound and picture and it says for legal reasons. What is this about?

I mean if they cut the tasty bits what is the point of broadcasting the whole thing anyway?


----------



## Dotti

I know I am female, and don't take this the wrong way because I'm a married girly ;D but I actually think Jordan looks pretty fit and has a superb figure actually ;D . I love her hair like that.


----------



## garyc

Jordan is a completely cheap dog with a warty nose, revolting complexion, and Chavscum 'holiday' hair.

She hasn't even made a proper Pron Flik.

Tits on legs. I guess she'll get 'em out at some point to keep the inertia going. Good strategy for her and the Andre Twat to stay in the Camp as people want to see how far they go. Guess he has a record coming out soon after. Great voice. :-X :-/

Mrs C insisted on watching last night and I was sickened by the insect and bug eating. Revolting TV and pointless killing for entertainment. May as well watch fox hunting.


----------



## L8_0RGY

You're not the first one to say that Abi;

My mum had never seen Jordan before - of course she'd heard of her but never seen her.

When she saw her the other night she said she thought she was quite pretty.

A lot has been made of her not looking attractive but i for one certainly wouldn't say no to one of those back rubs


----------



## pgtt

> Tasty


 [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## nutts

Anyone know which channel it's on?

:



> ...May as well watch fox hunting.


----------



## PaulS

> A lot has been made of her not looking attractive but i for one certainly wouldn't say no to one of those back rubs


Just make sure you take some ear plugs with you Â


----------



## jdn

> Jordan is a completely cheap dog with a warty nose, Â revolting complexion, and Chavscum 'holiday' hair.


Absolutely spot on. A complete munter, make up or not. Â How anyone could find her attractive in any way is completely beyond me. :-/


----------



## Dotti

LOL Â  I love that word 'munter'. Â

I still love old Jenny Bond though. Â Still manages to put her lippy on and wear her blusher with her necklaces and safari hats. Â What an older but young babe Â . Â Awwwww bless Â :-*. Â Keep it up Jenners Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif].

I'm actually becoming a bit addictedto this programe. Â I never watched it first time round. Â :


----------



## nutts

Totally agree!!!!

Wouldn't even go there with an NBC suit on!!!



> Absolutely spot on. A complete munter, make up or not. Â How anyone could find her attractive in any way is completely beyond me. Â :-/


----------



## L8_0RGY

But as one person said to me "she looks like she's about to go out to a dinner party all the time"

You're in the jungle Jenny not the Jewellers


----------



## PaulS

> How anyone could find her attractive in any way is completely beyond me. Â :-/


And me. Anyone who fancies her must be living in a fantasy world of American porn 'babes'! Â [smiley=freak.gif] (and most of them are much much better looking than she is)

And then there is her voice, and her sulky attitude .....

[smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## r1

Yup she is certainly a rotten old dog.

However, I would...but I'd fucking hate her for it


----------



## PaulS

I think I'd rather shag Jenny Bond Â  Â :


----------



## Kell

> Yup she is certainly a rotten old dog.
> 
> However, I would...but I'd fucking hate her for it


Lol

Yeah, cos it'd be her fault.

I didn't want to, but she made me.


----------



## Kell

PS - I've got the Jordan video on an wmv file if anyone wants a copy.

Send me an IM.


----------



## Kell

(expects in box to suddenly be inundated.)

It's 6MB though - so only those with broadband (or a lot of time on their hands*) need apply.

*Hopefully only time... :


----------



## PaulS

> PS - I've got the Jordan video on an wmv file if anyone wants a copy.
> 
> Send me an IM.


Didn't know you were into video nasties Â ;D


----------



## Dotti

Waw this thread has certainly livened a bit ;D


----------



## Kell

> Didn't know you were into video nasties Â ;D


So that means you don't want a copy then??  :-*


----------



## PaulS

> So that means you don't want a copy then?? Â  :-*


Have you got one of Jenny Bond? Â


----------



## Kell

try

Grandma's Growler dot com


----------



## nutts

Go on then Kell 

I'll add it to my collection of videos I hate to watch ;D


----------



## Kell

Sent.

Any more takers? (So to speak.)


----------



## PaulS

> try
> 
> Grandma's Growler dot com


lol!

You came up with that link very quick, kell, you're obviously a connoisseur Â


----------



## Kell

Favourite site.


----------



## PaulS

> Waw this thread has certainly livened a bit Â ;D


It's TTOC in the Jungle here Abi Â 

So Abi - are you a Jordanite or Bondite?

No sitting on the fence


----------



## SteveS

I'd rather **** a Samsonite.

I'll get my coat.........


----------



## scoTTy

> PS - I've got the Jordan video on an wmv file if anyone wants a copy.


I haven't heard about it so don't know what to expect. Send it over and I'll post a review. :

Ta.


----------



## nutts

Review:

"Interesting" in a very obvious pron way... she's seems like an "up for it" type of girl!!

: :


----------



## Dotti

Oh doesn't our Royal Correspondent look lovely in that link you sent Kell . Really sophisticated and chic


----------



## Dotti

> It's TTOC in the Jungle here Abi Â
> 
> So Abi - are you a Jordanite or Bondite?
> 
> No sitting on the fence Â


Actually I wouldn't mind a wash down by Lord B infact Â [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## SteveS

> Actually I wouldn't mind a wash down by Lord B infact Â [smiley=smoking.gif]


Shameless.

Oh no, that's not until Wednesday, silly me.


----------



## vlastan

Kell,

I am interested too please. I was not aware of any video by Jordan, so I would mine having a look at it. I hope it is worth the download. ;D


----------



## pgtt

> Kell,
> 
> I am interested too please. I was not aware of any video by Jordan, so I would mine having a look at it. I hope it is worth the download. Â ;D


You can borrow my copy if you like Nic :


----------



## Dotti

LOL...can I see it too you please ;D. Only because I'm curious now


----------



## Kell

If you are serious Abi, then IM me your email details and I'll forward it.


----------



## Kell

ScoTTy - just bounced back from your account (as showing on your profile).

Do you have another email addy that will accept large files?


----------



## scoTTy

Strange as I got it !! Many thanks.

3mins 34sec 5.86Mb

I assumme this is the whole thing.

The review (totally sanitised for the forum).

Well there's no doubt that it's her which I guess I was sceptical of for some reason. (Sorry Kell) Â :-/

She is certainly in a wider line of work than I realised. Was I being naive?

What can I say - eerrm it's a private video of two loving people sharing an intimate moment or two or three.

Two things I thought :
[1] Those must be a pain the arse to lug around all day
[2] Is she a piscean? I heard they (err we!) have a thing for feet?


----------



## Steve_Mc

The other night Mrs Mc turned to me and asked the dreaded question - "Jordan's quite pretty isn't she?". Rather than the usual platitudes required to answer this type of question (e.g. "Yes Kylie is pretty, but she's a bit short for me and I don't go for that look and she's a bit tarty and define pretty and etc. etc") I was glad to answer with 100% honesty that with make-up she looks like mutton dressed as pig, and without make-up she reminds me of something usually seen sniffing round the bottoms of trees hunting for truffles.

A chav's wet dream.


----------



## r1

Yes revolting.

Kell - any chance of the movie?  I'ev Im'd my email address.

Cheers!


----------



## PaulS

Oh go on, send it to me too ;D


----------



## vlastan

Now that I have seen the movie, I have the knowledge.

But I was hoping that she was kinky and she would be practising anal too...but she didn't so she a boring woman to have.

Did you see nip/tuck last night? The surgeon was trying anal with his wife because his mate accused him of being conservative in his views!!

The moment his wife told him: "Are you lost down there?" was the best ever. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Kell

Have now sent it to all that requested...


----------



## vlastan

> Have now sent it to all that requested...


God bless you! ;D


----------



## Kell

What can I say - I'm a giver... ;D


----------



## Dotti

> What can I say - I'm a giver... ;D


Looking at Peter Andre with Jordan so is he :-/


----------



## NickP

> Looking at Peter Andre with Jordan so is he Â :-/


No Abi, I think you are getting the words 'Giver' & 'Wanker' confused.


----------



## Dotti

I have decided that I no longer like Peter Andre anymore. He is totally boring and a real wet blanket. Fit body but a complete wet day personality :-/


----------



## vlastan

> I have decided that I no longer like Peter Andre anymore. Â He is totally boring and a real wet blanket. Â Fit body but a complete wet day personality Â :-/


...and an empty pair of trousers too.


----------



## Dotti

Yup. And you know what they say about empty vessels too .... :


----------

